# Axworthy Ghost



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Cabelas prolly has what you need,here is a pix of what I use.Got it online I think,The rope guy.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

I got mine strung up today,133 inches up.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I got some 400lb test Kevlar spear gun line for mine from Spearit.com. I hope I have enough time to get it set up this year.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

What motor did you all end up using? 

Thanks for the help on the line =)


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

TJN66 said:


> What motor did you all end up using?
> 
> Thanks for the help on the line =)


Who are you asking?


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Both of you.


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

I have not had a chance to run mine, but it is on a sewing machine motor with Spiderwire for the cord. Wanted it up for this year, but real life apts are going to have me out of town for over a week.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Well,I used a Treadmill motor.Variable speed and very high torque.The first time I also used a sewing machine motor and it burnt up in minutes.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I used a wiper motor from *FrightProps.*


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

we were going to use an old polisher that hubby had lying around but cant get the bike wheel to attach to it sooo...we are on to an extra router he has that I can use. I have a speed controller just for a router that I bought and if that doesnt work. Well...I have a wiper motor coming this week also. Lol...I wanted to try and plan for any contingency we might run into!


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Help!
The router did not work either. I was thinking of a sewing machine motor. This is the one I was looking at. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Home-Sewi...110?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c34a4318e
So do you think this would work for us?
Thank you for all your help!


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

No,chek my previous post.It cant handle the load you need to put on it.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Crud...I might have to scrap the whole idea then


----------



## TwistedVet (Aug 9, 2011)

I've run a sewing machine motor with a speed control for the last 3 years, works great. I bought a goodwill jogging stroller, using the 3 wheels for my rotation points and running 2 styrofoam skeleton skulls covering in plastic drop cloth. I went to H.D. and bought a few feet of 1/4" clear tubing in the lawn mower section to connect the motor to the stroller wheel, it seems to fit in the small groove that came on the end of the motor. I connected the two cut ends of the plastic tubing by taking suture and stitching them together. Good Luck


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

I have smoked a sewing machine motor with my AxWorthy. I too have moved on to a wiper motor I also got from Fright Props. Shoe polisher motor will not have enough torque.


----------



## eightcircuits (Sep 6, 2014)

Does anyone know where the name Axworthy comes from? i cant find it anywhere


----------



## Cubanlinx3 (Oct 23, 2014)

The name comes from the creator, Scott Axworthy. He made the prop popular in the late 80's.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

1988 to be exact and he actually called it his the “ghost flight system”. It was later dubbed the Axeworthy flying ghost in his honor.


----------

